# Pretzels?



## sweatyspartan (May 24, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone out there had a good recipe for some pretzels. I'm looking to make the big soft kind, not the hard ones. I have made them in the past where we made the dough, boiled them and then baked them and they were fantastic! If anyone has something let me know.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

http://www.emerils.com/recipes/by_name/bread_machine_pretzels.html

These are simple and great. We will make them using sourdough, wheat, whatever. I like mine with sunflower seeds in the dough. Don't knock it till you tried it. LOL


----------

